# Off-Leash Beach Carmel, Ca



## JIAdams (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Your dog is gorgeous! I love his coloring. You are lucky to go to the beach, and it looks like he rather enjoyed himself!


----------



## JIAdams (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks Jaws. He is well on his way to recovery after the gastric foreign body surgery. Still a little underweight, but doing great.

The beaches at Carmel are awesome and completely dog friendly, which was very surprising to me, especially in California. Mack did great playing with the boxers and various dogs. Only one incident in which he was attacked by a herding dog before we left. But as usual, Mack walked away without aggression as an ambassador for the breed.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Well i'm glad to hear he is doing well. He does look pretty good though for being in recovery. 

I only went to one beach in Cali that was somewhat dog friendly. You never see many pit bulls at the beach though. It's usually just the smaller breeds that are more popular. It's great though that you found one which is totally dog friendly. Does this beach/area have a specific name? And yeah those herding dogs can be more aggressive then most breeds. I myself always keep a close eye on them, especially the heelers. Some of those ones have quite the temper.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

He is a gorgeous dog but your intact male who you see now as an "ambassador" can just as quickly turn dog aggressive in a flash !! Dog parks are no place for our breed and you are only setting your dog up to fail and to make the breed look bad.  two or more intact males will 99% of the time fight! Hope you own a breakstick.
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/36349-pitbulls-dog-parks.html


----------



## Karyn (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh My - he IS just beautiful! He is having so much fun too!


----------



## JIAdams (Jul 19, 2011)

@Jaws, it is Carmel Beach City Park and south of 10th St is a great open beach area.

@Bella, I understand and agree in part. However, Mack has to be around intact males in and around the show ring every weekend. I trust in the temperament of his breeding and good commen sense ownership, but I am keenly aware that my dog is in a developmental stage where dog aggression can and most likely will present itself at some point.

Thanks to all on the compliments.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Okay, so he goes to show events every wknd but those dogs are in 100% control by there owners and are either on show leads or a leash right? A "dog park" there is no control and is basically a "free for all" . Your dog could be 50 or more feet away from you and some other big intact male comes along and SNAP! It's on like donkey kong. If he is a show dog then bringing him to a dog park could hinder his career of being "pretty" if he is left with a nice scar from a dog fight. Never trust this breed not to fight is the words we live by  I mean I'm not trying to be a jerk to you I'm just trying to educate and tell you the "what coulds" that could happen and give you some scenarios. I've had intact males who wouldn't get along with any dogs regardless of sex and I've had intact males that were just male aggressive. He may not be the one who starts the fight but if some other alpha intact male comes along and starts with him then his only chance is to fight back at that point and it will be the "pit bull" in the fight who is to blame. Just saying


----------



## JIAdams (Jul 19, 2011)

Bella, I get it and you are 100% correct.

I spent the entire time on edge and alert with Mack. Not exactly a relaxing outing for me, but I strive to give him opportunities to play and be part of the pack.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

adorable boy but since you seem to be around the breed you must realize they don't need to be a part of any other pack than you and your family. I take my dog to people beach's, where dogs are not allowed, for him to run free. That way my pup is still getting the fun, but not the possible potential news headline is something could go wrong. You can go to tennis courts or basketball courts or other places with dogs and owners you know and trust to keep him safe from potential danger. Dog parks and off leash play with dogs and owners you don't know does not have anything to do with socialization. I also know a lot of altered dogs don't take or like intact dogs as well, so you have to know who you bring around your boy for the sake of all people who own pit bull type dogs. We all have to help prevent and fight current or potential BSL together, not try and prove our dogs are the best socialized behaved dogs. And if you are on edge the whole time, what fun it that? Check this out: http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/38109-socializing.html


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

OMG hello handsome!


----------



## JIAdams (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks Ames and Coach.


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

beuatiful dog,


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am with the girls on the loose dogs, but you don't need my speech  

Gorgeous boy. Are you showing AKC? or UKC?


----------



## JIAdams (Jul 19, 2011)

@American_Pit13, Mack is halfway done on the AKC side, but looking to do some UKC stuff soon too. The dates always seen to conflict. Looking at the Galt UKC Show 9/8.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

JIAdams said:


> @American_Pit13, Mack is halfway done on the AKC side, but looking to do some UKC stuff soon too. The dates always seen to conflict. Looking at the Galt UKC Show 9/8.


Oooh Galt isn't too far from me. On a different note my family moved up to Sac from San Diego in 88 but my sisters went to mt carmel for school, just to share. Lol

And I agree with everyone else about what good looker Mack is. Absolutly stunning. Also, he's ur dog, no one can tell u what u can and can't do with him, just offer opinions.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

He should do very well in the UKC. Best of luck to you guys.


----------

